# Some new Arrivals



## petoly (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a few things here and there =)

Tooky my tokay. only one they had. I feel like it's a rescue with how skinny it is.







Tranny my first ever tarantula (costa rican zebra)






aaand my absolute loves =) red eyed tree frogs. I love these guys. Got 2


----------



## hierodula (Sep 27, 2012)

I love red eyes! Iv wanted to get some ever since i was little... Maybe after college


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tranny! LOL


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 27, 2012)

You went on quite the animal shopping spree :lol:


----------



## petoly (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, yes i did lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice! That tree frog is awesome looking.


----------



## stacy (Sep 27, 2012)

omg I love the frogs!


----------



## kotomi (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful new collection! I love them all... :wub:


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 7, 2012)

Those are some nice pets you have there. Red eyed tree frogs are so fun to watch at night when they are really active. And be careful... Tarantulas are super addictive, lol


----------



## petoly (Oct 7, 2012)

lol yeah I already have 2 spiderlings and an adult coming in the mail. adult is a pink hair like yours, and the spiderlings are a pider blue pinktoe, and a martinique pink toe.


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome. I pinktoes are very cool spiders. I have had two. My first one died when I went to yosemite for a week (my roomates didn't spray the tank like they said they would) and the second one died for reasons unknown....she was super super tiny though. I was so said.


----------



## petoly (Oct 7, 2012)

usually when they are that small it's due to dehydration


----------



## BugLover (Jan 31, 2013)

Soo cute i like the gecko most!

But i've heard you need a license for red eyed tree frogs is that true?


----------



## twolfe (Jan 31, 2013)

I missed this thread when you first posted it.

I used to have three red-eyed tree frogs. I bought really small ones, but one of them died within a few months. The other two lived for a couple of years. I enjoyed them, though they were mostly active at night. I miss them a lot but don't miss the monthly expense of buying crickets.


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I missed this thread when you first posted it.
> 
> I used to have three red-eyed tree frogs. I bought really small ones, but one of them died within a few months. The other two lived for a couple of years. I enjoyed them, though they were mostly active at night. I miss them a lot but don't miss the monthly expense of buying crickets.


why didnt u use roaches? if u know what u r doing, a starter roach colony is a one-time purchase :lol:


----------



## twolfe (Feb 1, 2013)

agent A said:


> why didnt u use roaches? if u know what u r doing, a starter roach colony is a one-time purchase :lol:


Alex, I read that they thrive on crickets. So, that is what I used. The place I ordered crickets from sells them in six different sizes. I was able to keep upgrading the sizes. I'd think you'd need a big colony of roaches that are the right size. I never used all 500 crickets I got in an order, but the frogs did eat a lot when they were bigger. Plus I'd worry about roaches hiding too much in the substrate. I had water and substrate in the terrarium.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 1, 2013)

They would hide Tammy, at least mine do. Nice bunch of babies u got there guy!


----------

